# Who makes stems for 'oversized' (1 1/4") steerer?



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I've decided I can't stand H36 ergocockpit that came on my Canyon Endurace and want to switch to my beloved Enve compact road bars. I'd like to use my Enve road stem as well, but Canyon uses and oversized (1 1/4") steerer.

I know Zipp has the SL-OS line of stems that are 1 1/4", and Canyon sells crappy (and very heavy) alloy stems that will work. At least I think they do. They don't list any components on the US site, and I've yet to get their customer service to tell me exactly what parts I need to switch from the H36 to a standard bar/stem combo (don't get my started about the crappy Canyon US Customer Service - it's absolutely horrible)....

Anyway, I need a 120mm stem that supports a 1 1/4" steerer and a 31.8mm handlebar clamp. I'd prefer a nice lightweight carbon model, but at this point, I'll consider any option that will work. Just wondering if there are other options besides Canyon and Zipp...

Thanks


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks like I've found at least one option at FSA.
https://www.fsaproshop.com/FSA_PRODUCTS/Road-Stems/FSA-K-Force-Stem_12

Finding 1 1/4" spacers is proving to be a bit of a challenge as well...


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

And Pro Vibe Alloy...
https://www.pro-bikegear.com/content/dam/probikegear/technicalmanuals/road-stems.pdf

https://www.pro-bikegear.com/global/en-gb/road/stems/PRO_SS_VIBE


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

And Ritchey! woohoo! 

https://us.ritcheylogic.com/us_en/superlogic-c260-84d-stem


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Giant's Overdrive 2 is also 1-1/4" I believe.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Giant's Overdrive 2 is also 1-1/4" I believe.


You are right, but according to their website, they are out of stock on all of the models in 120mm length...


----------

